# white discharge coming out of my beardy???



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

well ive only had my beardy for a couple days now but now i know theres something wrong, today and yesterday shes been pretty down and miserable, she wont eat anything. she keeps pooing everywhere. just now i was watching her and she was like pooing, but it wasnt poo it was white discharge and water. ermmm what the hell is this, she hasnt moved all day and she really was an active little girl  she wont come out of her tank anymore, she loves to wander around and if i do take her out thats it, straight back to her basking rock. but yehhh im more worried about the white discharge? how many times should a beardy poop?


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

could be the "wee" i thing its uric acid?

any pics


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm could be, nahh ive already cleared it up just basically white slimy sticky stuff.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

The white bit that comes out with a Bearded Dragon's poo is the urate (wee). It should be formed and chalky. If you have only had your Beardie a couple of days she could just be settling in. Also the excess water is most likely just a sign he is well hydrated.

Have you had a faecal test done? Since he is a new animal you might want to get one done : victory:


----------



## steph09 (Nov 19, 2009)

no not yeh she is hopefully goin to vets on monday to get sorted out, but cheers guys


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Instead of getting a faecal from your vets I'd get it from here Pinmoore Animal Laboratory Services Limited it's costly at the vets and PALS do an excellent £25 faecal test which you send to them in the post. They take 3 stool samples instead of just the usual one from vets so they have a more accurate result. I used them and they got my results back to me within 2 week days which was good. They do not give out meds though so you would need to take the results they send you to the vets to receive them!

I recommend PALS and I know quite a few members on here do too


----------



## jnc0_ (Sep 9, 2009)

it could be protozoa. get a faecal xD


----------

